# Ford 1720 Re-Do



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Haven't posted in a little while but I thought you may like this compact Ford we recently worked on for Boyd's Marine in Dothan AL


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that's nice Tomo! Did you put that dent in there, or did you take it out!?!:lmao:


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL....Im having trouble up-loading pictures....lets try this again.


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

This little tractor is a 1988 model. The owner owns a large boat dealership in our area and his dad bought it with a little over 200 hrs in 1989. It currently has a little over 4000 hours moving boats


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

We striped it down and media blasted all of the "heavy" metal. The sheet metal was in to bad of a shape to blast.


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Another picture before the steps and fenders came off. That little step was tough, the holes in the tractor body where it attaches were wollered (that might not be a word) out to the point that we had to put heilcoils (that may not be either) in them and re-tap. We stiffened it up as best we could but if a GREAT big ole boy uses it much.........


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Here it is in the booth after the first coat of blue


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics during assembly


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

The fenders were a BEAST....so many rusted out spots and so many angels. we patched with sheet metal from a 97 Ford pick up tail gate we recently replaced for a customer. All total we had almost 20 hours in the fenders alone.


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Here it is finished up. Looks good for a life of hauling boats!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job tomo, as usual! I think the crowd down at Boyd's Marine are going to be very happy!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just like showroom condition...nice.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like tomo got that dent out, eh Thomas!!!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

pogobill
Looks like tomo got that dent out, eh Thomas!!!:lmao:
.............................................................................

Indeed,man has the touch that's for sure.


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

I really wish we would have made more pictures of the fenders. It's hard to describe how bad they really were there is a bunch of tail gate in those fenders.


----------



## Ebenezer (Nov 2, 2015)

*great job*

The fenders look great. I have similar problem fenders, I was thinking of fiberglassing the inside and using filler on the holes on the out side. I was worried that welding metal to them would cause them to wrap, but it doesn't look like you had that problem.


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

Ebenezer we did some fiber glassing on these as well as welding. There were some spots we just couldn't form the metal to, but where we did weld patches we took a lot of time spot welding to keep the temp down.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW!
Wish my 1720 looked that good.
I know all about the rusted out fenders. Mine are in pretty sad shape as well.

Great job on the restoration!


----------

